

The My BMW Remote App stinks, so I fixed it. - natelyman
http://natelyman.com/the-my-bmw-remote-app-stinks-so-i-fixed-it/

======
lobotryas
Good luck, man. The app looks awesome and I hope BMW gives you their blessing
to publish it.

------
matsea
Sounds awesome! Hope to be able to try your app one day!

